# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti musliman >  Ti je musliman

## LOGIC



----------

Ceni-1 (19-05-2014),Linë (19-05-2014)

----------


## LOGIC



----------

Linë (19-05-2014)

----------


## LOGIC



----------


## LOGIC



----------

Linë (19-05-2014)

----------


## LOGIC



----------


## LOGIC



----------


## LOGIC



----------


## LOGIC



----------


## LOGIC



----------


## LOGIC

O Allah!
Aid el-Karni
"Atij i luten të gjithë ata që janë në qiej dhe në Tokë; çdo çast Ai është i zënë me diçka." 
Kur detet të shqetësohen, valët të sulen, kur të fillojnë shtrëngatat, njerëzit në varkë do të bërtasin: "O Allah!" 
Kur prijësi i deveve në shkretëtirë humbet, kur udhëtarët largohen nga shtegu dhe karvani humb rrugën, të gjitha ata luten: "O Allah!"
Kur të ndodhë një fatkeqësi, kur të pasojë një pikëllim, kur të mbulon zia, njeriu i dërmuar tërësisht lutet: "O Allah!" 
Kur portat mbyllen para lypësve dhe errësira mbulon fytyrat e tyre, ata bërtasin: "O Allah!" 
Kur rrugët dhe shtigjet të zhduken, kur shpresat të shuhen, njerëzit thërrasin: "O Allah!" 
Kur toka të bëhet e ngushtë, edhe shpirti të mblidhet i tëri, klith: "O Allah!" 

Të kujtova kur vuajtja e zezë si nata më mbuloi,
kur një tendë e pluhurosur mbuloi pamjen e kohës.

Emrin Tënd e thirra, e shpirti rënkoi, 
dhe çdo brengë sakaq më kaloi.

----------


## LOGIC



----------


## LOGIC



----------


## LOGIC



----------


## LOGIC



----------


## LOGIC



----------


## LOGIC



----------


## LOGIC



----------


## LOGIC



----------


## LOGIC



----------


## LOGIC



----------

